
Is Amazon the Official Cloud Standard? - kinlane
http://www.cloudswitch.com/page/is-amazon-the-official-cloud-standard
======
teilo
I think that EC2 will become a defacto standard given time, if nothing more
than because of its rich API. Already there is Eucalyptus, an API-compatible
open source cloud implementation. Others are likely to follow.

Ubuntu has already made their cloud tools support generic, around this API.
That's half the battle.

------
aaronblohowiak
Wow, mega-linkbait title. In short, No. As the article goes on to argue (and I
agree,) blessing the Amazon APIs as a standard would be great for the industry
though they have their warts for sure.

